# Modelação



## Joca Sousa (8 Mar 2008 às 10:21)

Olá pessoal, 
Alguém me pode ajudar a encontrar material sobre modelação estatística na área de meteorologia e suas aplicações?? 

Agradecia imenso, pois vou precisar dessa informação para fazer um trabalho.

Obg Coop, 

Cump,
Joca Sousa


----------



## Joca Sousa (14 Mar 2008 às 23:35)

Ok, pessoal.

Axo k ninguém deve ter informação sobre este tema, senão tinham-me ajudado.

Este fórum também serve para isso, certo???  
Ajudar os outros membros.

Qq das maneiras, se tiverem alguma info.  

Obg. coop.  

Joca Sousa


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2008 às 00:23)

Olá!

Modelação estátistica é exactamente o quê?
Programas do tipo Geomedia mas aplicado à meteorologia?


----------

